# Banned from two forums in a 24 period



## Andrea Borman (Oct 17, 2011)

It happened to me on Friday I got banned from Seven Forums.But I did not do anything wrong. What happened was a member posted on a thread about Windows Movie Maker that he liked my You Tube Video.

And I posted back on the same thread thanking him for liking my video. Twenty minutes later,when I tried to log in I got this nasty message-

Seven Forums-





> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Persona non grata.
> Date the ban will be lifted:NEVER.




So there you have it. True the thread was about Windows Movie Maker and on that thread a forum member complimented that he liked my video. And so out of good manners I replied back on the same thread thanking him. And he was off topic and so was I. As the thread was about Installing windows Movie Maker. But just for that they have banned me for life,never to post on there again. But they did not ban my IP address no. I can view the site but if I log in I get that nasty message.

But the unfair thing is when I looked on the site that member is still on there. So he has not been banned but I have been.

And that's not the end of the story.Yesterday I was posted on another forum,Expert Law forums about my unjust ban from Seven Forums. I started my own thread and got a few replies.Until a moderator came and locked the thread. And banned me from the forum.

And when I tried to log into that forum I got this message-


Expert Law forums-




> You have been banned for the following reason:
> No reason was specified:
> Date the ban will be lifted:NEVER.


Unbelievable. So I have been banned from 2 forums in 24 hours. First Seven Forums for thanking a member on a thread for liking my You Tube video. And now Expert Law forums for posting about my being wrongly banned from Seven Forums.

But I don't deserve to be banned for what is nothing. Because it is all over nothing. As I did not do anything wrong.and I don't call thanking a member for liking my video wrong or writing about my ban from seven Forums wrong either. And I did explain on the thread I started on Expert Law forums that I did nothing wrong to get banned from Seven Forums.

But now I am banned for life from 2 forums for doing nothing.
 If this is a joke it is not very funny. Andrea Borman.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for bumping a thread that's over a year old.


----------



## 87dtna (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we should ban him for that


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re ban from a forum.*

Well,I knew that Seven Forums are very strict. One word off topic and a moderator will delete your post. And yes the forum member was off topic by posting his comment on a thread about installing Movie Maker on Windows 7,that he liked my video. And I replied back on the same thread out of good manners. But he is not banned and I am banned. And then when I posted on Expert Law forums. About my ban from Seven Forums. They banned me from that forum as well as well.

But they have not banned my IP address. So I can still visit the two sites.

But one word of advice is, if you have been banned from a forum. Sure you can send them an email to ask them why you were banned and explain to them why you should not have been banned.

But do not sign up for a new account under a different username on the forum you were banned from. They have a record of your IP address. And even if you do create a new username and use another email address. They will know that it's you. That will just make them more angry with you. And then they will ban your IP address. And if they do not respond to your email,do not keep emailing them. As they will regard this as harassment.  As they could ban your IP address for that too.

So if you are banned it is best to leave it and find a new forum. After all why go where you are not welcome? Andrea Borman.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 17, 2011)

Andrea Borman said:


> Well,I knew that Seven Forums are very strict. One word off topic and a moderator will delete your post. And yes the forum member was off topic by posting his comment on a thread about installing Movie Maker on Windows 7,that he liked my video. And I replied back on the same thread out of good manners. But he is not banned and I am banned. And then when I posted on Expert Law forums. About my ban from Seven Forums. They banned me from that forum as well as well.
> 
> But they have not banned my IP address. So I can still visit the two sites.
> 
> ...



That's not what we're talking about. You bumped a thread that's almost two years old. We don't [bump threads that old] here.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 17, 2011)

I am sorry. I did not know,okay. There was nothing in the rules that said anything about that. If I have upset anyone. I apologise. Andrea Borman.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 18, 2011)

Andrea Borman said:


> I am sorry. I did not know,okay. There was nothing in the rules that said anything about that. If I have upset anyone. I apologise. Andrea Borman.



You did nothing wrong, at the most, you committed a slight breach of forum etiquette. I'm guessing you searched google, found that thread, so I can understand why you'd bump it. Usually it's better to start a new thread. Anyway, I've moved this into a thread of your own.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you very much mep916. It was quite a large thread with a lot of pages and the person who started the other thread. It seems his problems were similar to mine.

But thanks for keeping my posts and moving them to a new thread. It is less confusing for other people. As anybody who wants to write a new post can post on an updated thread here, not an old thread.

But a word of note-it is true that on Seven Forums the member who posted a compliment to me on one of my You Tube videos he had seen. Should not have posted on the thread, as it was off topic and he should have started a new thread. And I was being polite thanking him on the thread. But I too was off topic, as the thread was about installing Windows Movie Maker 6 on Windows 7.

But Seven Forums did not have to ban me over a minor mistake. Rather ,they could have just told me and the member to start a new topic or thread. And deleted the off topic post or moved mine and that members post to a new thread.

But sadly they took the extreme action and banned me without warning. But they did not ban that member,only me. So it could be that they did not like my video,which was about my bad experience with Linux Mint forums. But it was the member who posted the link to my video on the thread,not me.

Yet I got banned and he never.

And as for Expert Law forums,I posted on there last year and some members were very nasty to me. But I did not respond back to them. But as for Expert Law forums banning me for posting about my unjust ban from Seven Forums. 

Well,they could have had other reasons for banning me that they did not want to tell me about.

Each forums has different rules and they are dealt with differently in each forum.
Andrea Borman.


----------



## mihir (Oct 18, 2011)

Not only did they ban you they removed all your posts.
So you must have done something very wrong.
No forum would permanently ban and remove all the posts just for an off-topic post.
That is usually done for spammers.

And also the Windows Movie maker thread had its last reply 5 months back.
And then it was bumped.
Something is very fishy here.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 18, 2011)

mihir said:


> Not only did they ban you they removed all your posts.
> So you must have done something very wrong.
> No forum would permanently ban and remove all the posts just for an off-topic post.
> That is usually done for spammers.
> ...



Yes they did remove all of my posts from Seven Forums. I have been back on the website and seen that.

 But some forums do that after they have banned you. But there was nothing offensive about my posts.  And I have noticed that they have removed a lot of posts on that same thread. That were posts by me and posts by other members. Because they obviously wanted to remove all references to me as if I was never there. And that includes discussions between me and other members. Even though those discussions were about Movie Maker.

But if it helps you to understand the picture better,I will tell you exactly what that member posted.

Seven Forums member wrote-




> Andrea I saw your video on You Tube,I found it fascinating.



He also posted a link to my video on the thread but I did not tell him to do this.

Andrea,myself,my response to the member. I said-




> Thank you very much. The video is just a sense of humour approach to how some forums are. But not all forums are like that. Some forums are very understanding and good. Andrea Borman.




There is nothing rude or offensive in my reply on that thread back to the member. But he was off topic and so was I.

 But it could have been my video that they did not like. In the video I talked about my bad experience with Linux Mint forums. And in it I told of how the other members were nasty to me. And how I got a warning from a moderator. And I went on in the video about how silly Linux Mint forums were being. Having a go at me for nothing. But that video was not offensive.

And I did not post the link to it on the thread, he did. But he is not banned from the forum, but I am.  And the reason for that is that a moderator saw my video and did not like what I said in it. Even though it was about another forum. But that is just a guess. Andrea Borman.


----------



## PohTayToez (Oct 18, 2011)

Andrea Borman said:


> After all why go where you are not welcome?



^This kind of sums up my opinion on the matter.

That being said, if you really want to go back I would send an email to an admin of the forum.  If you're being 100% truthful then the ban definitely seems excessive, all you needed was a warning.  Maybe the moderator thought that the person commenting on your video was you with an alternate account, some people do that to promote their own links.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I have emailed Seven Forums twice and they have not responded to my emails. So that means they don't want to know. But they have not banned my IP address and neither has the other forum,I am banned from,Expert Law forums. So I am banned from both forums but they have not banned my IP address.

By the way, I got banned from Expert Law forums for starting a thread and posting about my ban from Seven Forums.

But Seven Forums know that the member who commented on my video is not me. He is a well known long time member of Seven Forums and maybe that is why they have not banned him. I don't know.

But as I have said,I have sent two emails to Seven Forums but they have not answered. And I cannot keep emailing them again and again. That was the mistake the other person in another thread on this site did. And if I do that that will just make them angry with me and they could ban my IP address. And also it's harassment to keep emailing them repeatedly.

So I should just let it go. Andrea Borman.


----------



## TFT (Oct 18, 2011)

It matters not whether they had good reason or not to ban you, it's not worth getting uptight about it. Just move on, find new forums and very soon it will be a distant memory.


----------



## Intel_man (Oct 19, 2011)

lol banned for offtopic. Someone needs to get the sand out of their vajayjay. You should see one of the car forums I'm in, we go offtopic every 6 posts... and the mods don't give a rat's ass about it because it ends up being extremely hilarious. 


Sucks to be you though getting banned for such a slight offense. 

Personally, I think offtopic convo brings life to the forum. If everything was about that one thing, it'll be a very cold cold place. No excitement.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 19, 2011)

But Seven Forums is a Windows software forum about Windows 7 mainly. 

Well,there are 2, forums about Windows 7.

Seven Forums www.sevenforums.com is the horrible forum I got banned from.

But Windows 7 forums www.windows7forums.com is the nice forum. Where they are much nicer staff and people. That is on Windows 7 Forums,they are very easy going.

 Seven Forums and Windows 7 Forums are 2 completely DIFFERENT forums and companies. 

I just though I would tell you that. Andrea Borman.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 19, 2011)

don't sweat it. there's a kabillion forums on the internet. by now, you can prolly setup and have a forum online in an hour. you could always stick around here too.



PohTayToez said:


> That being said, if you really want to go back I would send an email to an admin of the forum.  If you're being 100% truthful then the ban definitely seems excessive, all you needed was a warning.  Maybe the moderator thought that the person commenting on your video was you with an alternate account, some people do that to promote their own links.



yeah I was thinking they found an IP match on her w/ a previously banned member. here at CF that usually results in an instaban.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 19, 2011)

No,I don't want to go back to Seven forums or Expert Law forums. Seven Forums were very strict anyway stricter than most forums. And Expert Law forums were very nasty to me. So the fact that I have been banned from those 2 forums is no loss.

But for anybody who does want to go back to the forum they were banned from. Yes,email the admin and be polite to them in your email. But if they do not respond to your email. Do not keep emailing them. Or they can ban your IP address.

That's what happened to the person in who posted in another thread on here about his ban from a forum. Andrea Borman.


----------



## Motorcharge (Oct 19, 2011)

This reminds me a lot of OCN and certain dumbass mods over there lol


----------



## mihir (Oct 19, 2011)

mep916 said:


> yeah I was thinking they found an IP match on her w/ a previously banned member. here at CF that usually results in an instaban.



Yes but you do not remove all the posts of any member until and unless he is an advertiser. And in case of multiple accounts the posts do remain as it is right?


----------



## mep916 (Oct 19, 2011)

mihir said:


> Yes but you do not remove all the posts of any member until and unless he is an advertiser. And in case of multiple accounts the posts do remain as it is right?



that depends. it doesn't happen too often. if it's a previously banned member that returns to spam the forum or talk shit, we'll usually delete those posts. Before your time, but dirtyd86 did this on several occasions.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 19, 2011)

mep916 said:


> yeah I was thinking they found an IP match on her w/ a previously banned member. here at CF that usually results in an instaban.



No,I have never had any other accounts with Seven Forums. I have only ever had one account with them. I know you are only allowed to have one account on any forum.

But when you said they could have found an IP match.What does that mean?

As I know when you join a forum they record and keep records of you IP address and any other IP address you post from.  Internet cafes or other.

 For example if you are away from home on holiday using public wifi from hotels or coffee shops. If you sign in to the forum and post from anywhere they record every IP address you post from. But as long as you only hold one account on the forum,which I did,then there is no problem.

So you are saying they might have got my IP address mixed up with someone else's? Could that be it?

But we are talking about 2 bans here.Right? First Seven Forums for reasons only they know why they banned me. And Expert Law forums for posting about my ban from Seven Forums.

And don't forget that Expert Law forums does not deal with problems regarding Internet and social networking,or blogging. That is if you have been banned from a forum or you Facebook page as been taken off the web. It is not what they deal with. As it is a web  hosting or web masters issue. And they deal with  law,and with American law not English law.

And my problem,that is being banned from a forum does not cover that.

And as I am English and I live in England, they only deal with people living in America. And so I do not meet their criteria to be a member.

So I posted about my problem on the wrong forum,Expert Law. As they do not deal with that problem. Andrea Borman.


----------



## mep916 (Oct 19, 2011)

Andrea Borman said:


> But when you said they could have found an IP match.What does that mean?



if two or more people login and use the forum under the same IP address.


----------



## Andrea Borman (Oct 19, 2011)

But I live on my own and nobody else is using my computer except me.So nobody else has access to my IP address.Except for the forums that know every members IP address. But that's normal,as they record and keep records of the IP address of everyone who belongs to the forum.

So I don't think it was that reason. It could be that some moderator Googled my name in Google.And did not like what I said in one of my posts or videos about forums. But that is just a guess.
Andrea Borman.


----------

